# T5 10,000K lamps



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

One of my reservations on getting a T5 DIY or TEK light setup was that it seemed there were only 6000K or 6500K lamps available in the 54 watt range. Well, a google found these 10000K lamps. roud: http://www.petmeister.com/item2252.htm 
or here: 
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/cat18_1.htm
Anyone used these? TIA


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

well i just ordered one of the t5's 

i will put up a little review (the 10000k vs 6500k GE)with pictures once i get the bulb and then post back after about 100 hours of burn in !! 

its in the mail today !


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have used 10000K bulbs from a different company, they came already pre-assembled with a superthin ballast. The light is bluish compared to the 6500K bulbs... well of course. I would love to find something in between, like a really white 8800 flavor. That'd be cool!

The 6500K bulbs cost about half of what the 10000er cost, if that's an issue for ya :wink:


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

I use a 10000k on my tank...its not a t5 though. Wasserpest isnt 7200 supposed to be ideal? like a 7252 or something weird like that?


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.reefgeek.com/products/category_indexes/1-15_lighting_bulbs_-_t5_fluorescent.html

The ATI 11000K Aquablue Special actually has the highest PAR of any other spectrum of bulb offered. It's a 60/40 blend of daylight and actinic, and will give you a nice crisp white with maybe a touch of blue.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

all4funwfish said:


> Wasserpest isnt 7200 supposed to be ideal? like a 7252 or something weird like that?


No, there is no ideal color temperature. Especially if you look into plant dedicated bulbs like the GE 9325K Aquarays, the Kelvin rating and the visual appearance are not related. The same 6700 bulb can look totally different, the K rating is just an average of the spectral distribution.

In the end, it's also a matter of personal preference. What ppl call white can be wildly different things, and the pinkish hue that looks good to some looks awful to others. Plants are adaptable. They don't really care about the K rating we give to bulbs.


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

when the bulb gets here i am going to run it in a mix of 6500k and 10000k and see how it looks. i think that may look nice. we will see though.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

The 39 watt HO 36" T5 tubes on reefgeeks is $11 and $20 one is daylight and one is sun,

I'm not too sure about the difference between daylight and full spectrum (sun) (is it just that the full spectrum emits more of the spectrum of light than the daylights?)

looking at the spectrum graphs provided the t5's at my lfs have the same graph and they are about $10 CND but the brand is terra grow 

is that the normal price for t5 36" tubes? and 

has anyone seen this brand before, the lights 'look' visually brighter than the 40 watt t-8 tubes side by side (both new tubes) or is there a reason why these tubes are cheaper than the GE or ATI ones?

the t5 with ballast + tube is such a small unit

from the price comparisons it seems t5 is cheaper than PC and flourscent t12/t8 lights


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Well Skylsdale, that is the ATI 11000K with the actinic. I am really curious about the 10000K. Looking forward to Eums report. I suspect it is not so blue, but I haven't looked at its chart.


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

i got the lamp. its not really 10'000k in the sence of a blueish white. 

its a light pink/red bulb (so far) we will see after burn in what it turns out to be, but it looks nice !! 

it makes the reds come out really nice, its kinda like that GE 9K PC bulb that has the red/pink cast. 

i will post a picture of the bulb running next to a 6500k GE but i can say this bulb is nice. pictures to come ! 

i am running it with a 6500k GE and 10,000k and it looks good.

also for kicks i put in a 450nm bulb (not antinic but blue, dark blue. i have 420nm antinics but not on the tank) and another 6500k . all 4 bulbs mixed look amazing. also the same company offers another redder t5 that i am going to buy(or try to get) and try to see how it is.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Has anyone used that ATI 11000k lamp. I thought the 40% actinic in them would promote algae growth and does nothing for FW plants? Thanks, bob


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd stay away from anything that says actinic. Great for corals, not so useful for freshwater plants.


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

the bulb is not burned in. there maybe be a color shift with the 10,000k bulb all other bulbs have atleast 400+ hours burn

All pictures taken with a canon 20D on manual, Kwas set at 3700K ( no auto color nor auto white ballance. all pic's taken exactly the same) 

first is a 6500k GE starkote - its mostly white 









second we have the 10,000k bulb the mfg is TOTA ???? they also make an aqua RED that i want to get ahold of !!!









Here is the tank with 1x6500k 1x10,000k










Here is the tank with 2x6500k 1x 10,000k and 1x 450NM ( dark blue not antinic its just to make the light a little whiter i just put it in for the picture and it looks good to me)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks eums. So if you have 2x6500k compared to a 1x6500k + 1x10000K your tank looks quite a bit more yellow with just the 2x6500k? On my monitor the 10000k tube looks light purple rather than pink , but I imagine that is the 20D shooting a fast shutter at such a bright source and white balance issues or perhaps because I haven't run my spyder2 colorimeter + program on my home moniter. Thanks again. bob


----------



## eums (Sep 16, 2004)

yes the 2x 6500k looks more yellow when compared to the 6500k + 10,000k 

on taking the pictures i used the same shutter speed, is was 1600 @ 100 iso @F5.6 no auto white ballance i set the K at 3700 so they would all be taken the same, the pics of the tank were taken at the same K but with iso 800 and shutter speed @60 f 5.6 

on my monitor ( i have a NEC that i have adjusted ) it looks right. the bulb is pinkish/redish but on the samsung LCD i am on now it looks purple ( too much blue in the monitor) but it looks close to me on my computer at home and on the camera it's self


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

*which lfs*

Howdy I'd like to know what lfs you get T5HO terra grow lights from. I live in north van ,I've just been using ge starcoat 65k tubes.

Botia



rwong2k said:


> The 39 watt HO 36" T5 tubes on reefgeeks is $11 and $20 one is daylight and one is sun,
> 
> I'm not too sure about the difference between daylight and full spectrum (sun) (is it just that the full spectrum emits more of the spectrum of light than the daylights?)
> 
> ...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Betowess said:


> or perhaps because I haven't run my spyder2 colorimeter + program on my home moniter.


You've got a spyder?!?!? Way cool!

You just might have to become our official arbiter of color questions when people submit digital pics!


----------

